# bit stocked on router



## molzmd (Aug 3, 2010)

_I have a router that i bought from harbor tool company. it worked nicely. now i need advise as how to loosen to change the bit. is it clockwise or counterclockwise like a drill to loosen it. thanks._

_mol_


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

molzmd said:


> _I have a router that i bought from harbor tool company. it worked nicely. now i need advise as how to loosen to change the bit. is it clockwise or counterclockwise like a drill to loosen it. thanks._
> 
> _mol_


 Should be right hand threads so you would go counter clockwise to remove bit. 
Tom


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TomC said:


> Should be right hand threads so you would go counter clockwise to remove bit.
> Tom



That would be with the bit up, and motor down.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

What everyone is saying...

Motor down / bit up

Wrench on the nut closest to the motor doesn't move
(If there is no nut there may be a collet or shaft lock.)

Wrench on the nut closest to the bit, CCW to loosen and CW to tighten


----------



## serpentine5 (Oct 13, 2010)

rrich said:


> What everyone is saying...
> 
> Motor down / bit up
> 
> ...


it is regular threaded.
motor down bit up nut turns CLOCK WISE to loosen; if motor is down and bit is up, then nut turns COUNTER CLOCK WISE to loosen. 
If it is not loosening, turn it harder. I just pulled out my router the other day, where is had been in storage for the past two years or longer. I found that I left a bit in it from the last time I used it. I had to put so much torque on the nut I was afraid I was going to bend or break the motor lock. I sprayed it with some Penetrating oil and it finally broke free. There was so much wood dust caked up inside the chuck and in the threads it locked it all down.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

When they are that tight, give them a little spray of PB Blaster, and tap lightly.


----------



## xelntchance (Jan 2, 2008)

make sure its unplugged.


----------

